# Sherlock Holmes Live Community Screening



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Any one interested in the Sherlock Holmes Live Community Screening with Robert Downey Jr. will need to sign up at:

http://wblive.warnerbros.com/pubLCS_signup/signup.html?eventId=3115126

I am kind of curious how it will turn out.onder:


----------

